# Anyone Else Here stop checking out the Swap n Sell Besides me??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I hate to admit it but since the site went with this panjo thingy, I find myself not even looking at the last 3 sections.  Not only SnS but also the links section and the Want to trade section. 

I tried about 20 times to post something for sale but with no luck. It refuses to load my pics and I'm not sure how to post multiple things without a set price.

Oh well let me know if you guys are experiencing the same thing. Not so much not being able to post, cause most guys here know how to use a computer much better than I, but not even looking for stuff for sale anymore.

I used to buy a lot of cool slots here but no more.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Haven't been there in quite some time Joe!!

JS


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> Haven't been there in quite some time Joe!!
> 
> JS


Hi Bud!!! Hope your doing ok. I'm gonna try and make the spring race so maybe i'll see you there.

Call when you get a minute Jim :wave: ANYTIME!!!! :tongue:


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

Yeah... my hands raised.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I no longer look in those sections either.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Me Neither.... since it went Panjo- I Won't Go ! 
IMHO- that move was the Single Biggest "Wrong Move" since this site was sold- Thanks Hank, NOT !


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I do not check there anymore.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Loading pictures through Panjo is easy unless you're using Internet Explorer. IE was used once on my computer, and that was to go to Mozilla to download Firefox. I don't even have IE on my 'puter now, but I think the process using IE is the same as loading pics on Ebay. 

Whether an item is listed on Panjo or not shouldn't prevent you from looking at S&S. There must be another reason for not hitting those 3 forums. People are still looking there, as the things I have posted are getting "views"... They're just not selling. By the way, Panjo is only associated with the regular S&S. The "Ebay links" and the "looking for /swap" forums are not Panjo at all. 

Joe65, if you need help and want to try to list something again, give me a call and I'll try to talk you through it. I'm heading to the S&S now to see if the alternate method (rather than the drag and drop) works.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Maybe later... I can't even get on panjo to try it right now...


----------



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

Never


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Loading pictures through Panjo is easy unless you're using Internet Explorer. IE was used once on my computer, and that was to go to Mozilla to download Firefox. I don't even have IE on my 'puter now, but I think the process using IE is the same as loading pics on Ebay.
> 
> Whether an item is listed on Panjo or not shouldn't prevent you from looking at S&S. There must be another reason for not hitting those 3 forums. People are still looking there, as the things I have posted are getting "views"... They're just not selling. By the way, Panjo is only associated with the regular S&S. The "Ebay links" and the "looking for /swap" forums are not Panjo at all.
> 
> Joe65, if you need help and want to try to list something again, give me a call and I'll try to talk you through it. I'm heading to the S&S now to see if the alternate method (rather than the drag and drop) works.



Thanks Joe I appreciate your help and may call you on it.

No as far as IE, it's the longest running internet option. So not sure why they can't accommodate it. But if that's the case, so be it. I may try google chrome but I wasn't planning on changing anytime soon.

You see I'm not alone though right :wave:

Hope your feeling better today bud. Weather here sucks so you just feel crappy. It's gray and raining outside. Raining pretty good too. We need it to wash all the roads from all the freaking salt they been using all winter long!!!!!

Thanks again


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*s n s panjo*

guess u guys need a new computer cause I can load pics on s n s. threw photo bucket.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay, Panjo is back up again...

For IE users, Click start a new thread (in S&S), do the title thing, price and shipping. For IE users, click the green button in the pix loading box. Then in the pop up click "computer", "shared documents", kodak (or whatever your new pix are filed under), pick the date of the album (if that's how your pix are sorted) and then click the picture file numbers while holding your control key on your keyboard. Click "open" and all the pix you selected will load. Type in your description after your pix have loaded, and choose if you want to post on just HT or if you want them on Panjo too. (That option is located in the advanced options bar directly below the description box)... Then decide if you want Panjo to collect for your sale, or if you want to handle collection on your own. Post it and it's done.

As far as buying in S&S... You don't need to go through Panjo. Anything posted in S&S is a fellow HT'er, and you can post in the thread as you used to do. Don't think of Panjo as a place. It's software to make selling and buying better. You just have to get used to using it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*computer?*



honda27 said:


> guess u guys need a new computer cause I can load pics on s n s. threw photo bucket.


I would like to have the one I loaned you back.
you seem to be able to get to the shows and buy stuff, but you cannot afford to ship back the computer I loaned you?

:wave:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I rarely check there either. Just doesn't seem to be as much offered as there used to be. Too bad, because I found some nice deals there in the past. Dave.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

I miss the old style hobbytalk... Please come back. Im missing all u guys.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Once I found I had to *retrain* :drunk: in order to buy or sell a frippin' slotcar, I just stopped looking in those sections. 

It's okay; I was spending too much money on the darned little things anyway.

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Something needs to be straightened out here. The only forum that uses the Panjo software is the first S&S. The other two do not. The Ebay links and the trade/ looking for S&S forums are not tied into Panjo at all. There is a slight difference in those two that makes things a little inconvenient, and that is like the rest of the S&S forums on HT were for years (We escaped the issue until recently) you might have to go a page or two back to see a new post.

As far as the regular S&S, as a potential buyer, you do not need to use the Panjo part of the process AT ALL. When a seller lists something in S&S, the pictures, description, etc are right there like they always were. You DO NOT have to go into Panjo to buy it. You can post in the thread just like you always have, or send the seller a PM. Some sellers don't even use the Panjo selling part, and just list the item in S&S. 

A seller has to use the Panjo software to make the listing. Is it different? yes, Is it a drastic difference? NO. It's less work than signing up for a HT membership. It's as easy as making an Ebay listing. Yes you need to give your email address the first time to make a post, and that is so they can email you when an item sells, or you get an offer. No, you don't have to collect through Paypal. It's an option and at the seller's discretion. The seller can collect like he always has. There are no fees if the buyer pays the seller as a gift through paypal directly. If the buyer uses Paypal through Panjo, the fees will apply, but they are still much less than what Ebay charges in fees. 

As far as loading pictures, for IE users, it is no different than Photobucket used to be before they added the drag and drop method of loading pictures. For guys who use Firefox, you can drag and drop the pictures just like you do on PB now. For the IE guys, you need to know what your picture's file names are. If you go to your pictures in your computer and hover your cursor over them, the picture ID (ie 100_9753) is the picture's unique file number. Make note of the folder (Kodak sorts by date). That's what you need to load a picture. If you could load pix on the old Photobucket, you can load pix on Panjo as the process is basically the same or easier.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just clicking "Mark This Forum Read" for all three here, boss, because of all the drama and issues over the last whatever time it's been.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I don't look at all three either. Too much BS.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

slotnut said:


> I miss the old style hobbytalk... Please come back. Im missing all u guys.


couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Lot's of stuff I would list, but not with this Panjo scam.
Not worth the hassle.
You can call it progress or change or whatever, but what it is, is death to a good thing.
Sorry to see this site go to crap, but it is what it is.

Later,
Keith


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I've backed way off on my time with Hobbytalk SnS. It was before Panjo, mainly due to life getting in the way.
I've read very little about what's been going on lately and the stuff I do read alarms me. Freedom of speech not being allowed and guys being too sensitive. I see the same with what I see in todays life. Everything politically correct and cater to the minority. Frustrating to say the least. 

I've always believed change is not always for the better. Problem is I've enjoyed myself here and learned a ton from most of the guys. Not sure the grass is any greener elsewhere. 

Swap and sell I just posted to the way I see it is this is the only slot forum I know.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Never.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> ... As far as the regular S&S, as a potential buyer, you do not need to use the Panjo part of the process AT ALL. When a seller lists something in S&S, the pictures, description, etc are right there like they always were. You DO NOT have to go into Panjo to buy it. ...
> 
> A seller has to use the Panjo software to make the listing. Is it different? yes, Is it a drastic difference? NO. ...


Well, all right, Slotcarman, if _*you*_ say it's the same, I'll start reading the *Swap & Sell* again. 

But I'm trying to break the habit I've gotten into, of *buying* slotstuff instead of _*doing*_ slotstuff, so I probably won't be buying much. (He said).

-- D :wave:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I have followed the Swap/Want to Buy as it is exclusive to HT and have been
attempting to find the time to post as well. Occasionally I check the E-Links
but rarely go to the S&S.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*s n s*

I didn't go to st Louis so u know I been out of work for 4 yrs now. why u think I been posting a lot of stuff in s n s for. trying to make enough to pay my bills. we all cant be like you and hoard stuff. 

and guys need to go check out the s n s board lots of good items 4 sale.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*stay on subject*



honda27 said:


> I didn't go to st Louis so u know I been out of work for 4 yrs now. why u think I been posting a lot of stuff in s n s for. trying to make enough to pay my bills. we all cant be like you and hoard stuff.
> 
> and guys need to go check out the s n s board lots of good items 4 sale.


has nothing to do with hoarding
and
everything to do with honoring commitment
you did go to previous show and already crowed about your purchases
priorities?
I would still like to have the computer I loaned you back.
if you can afford to buy at shows, you can afford to ship computer back.
.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

alpink said:


> has nothing to do with hoarding
> and
> everything to do with honoring commitment
> you did go to previous show and already crowed about your purchases
> ...


I agree with your assesment AL. I quit doing shows for a while because I could not AFFORD to go, and I had other commitments that came first. Well said AL, makes you wonder what one is thinking sometimes.........


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Jeez guys, 

This section is for "this"!

.... and that section is for "that"! 

Just remember, dont ever do either "this" or "that" over "there". Other wise we'll have move "that" from over "there" over to "here". 

See?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is that like crossing the streams?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Well heck, If this is for that, and that is for there, we may well have discomboobulated all of the what, but why, is it because of the why and wherefor are different and strangers of whom? Maybe the Doctor of Who will know the why and the what of? But wherever there is the that, I am sure that that will prevail over this, I think?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

^^What he said^^


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

I agree with you all that was the worst moves from this site... I used to sell slot cars all the time on the for sale page.. I will not even look at that link. It is a waste of my time... Go back to the old way DUDE!!!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Third Base


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

alpink said:


> has nothing to do with hoarding
> and
> everything to do with honoring commitment
> you did go to previous show and already crowed about your purchases
> ...


The cost of one car should have cover shipping cost I would think, on a side note at least we know who to avoid dealing with now


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If the Swap and Sell can be used as before without going through Panjo or incurring any other fees (other than Paypal), then it seems as if the new forum for trade and wants is not needed and just splinters our attention.

The eBay forum isn't a bad idea, but we only need one forum to list sales, swaps and wants.

However, if there is some reason swaps and wants cannot be listed in the Swap and Sell forum and have to have their own forum, I am not seeing or reading the reason anywhere.

I also wonder why the last post in the swap/want forum shows on the menu page but most times is no where to be found on page 1.

Joe


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

It was much easier the way it was. I am testing the waters by posting a single car in the diecast section but it hasn't shown up yet in that for sale forum so not sure if it is a bug or takes awhile to get posted.

As long as it is free then I guess it is ok to put up with the changes. I do agree though it was much easier to look at the swap n sell forums to see wants / trades / for sale, etc. in one forum than it being split-up now.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow!! I can't believe how dead the sns really got guys!!!! And in the middle of slot car season too!!!!! Really speaks volumes to me. What a shame.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I think its because of that crap panjo thing


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*s n s*

I AGREE PANJO NEEDS TO GO. I PAYED 50.00 HERE TO BE A LIFE TIME MEMBER AND STILL HAVE TO PAY TO SELL SOME THING. WISH YOU GUYS WOULD COME BACK I MISS TALKING WITH ALL MY FRENDS HERE IN CHAT..:wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*B 4!*

Where one could quickly scan one forum and move along, we now must muddle through no less than four. Subdividing the original BST across three forums and allowing in house vendors into the public forums has turned the whole shebang into a rather tedious game of Battleship. 

Fairly typical of what happens when you fix something that aint broke.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

For Sale? Never used it, looked at it few times, no more.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Quite a joke now that panjo has taken over.....

This use to be a great site for buying and swapping years ago. Now the posts just sit and collect dust with selling in the swapping section and vice versa.
Panjo needs to go. I rarely do business here anymore like others who have commented.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

What's the point. I listed over 700 cars back in August and barely a nibble. You guys just wanna look not buy, unless they are practically given away.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=420681
hojoe


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I stay with Swap/WTB but haven't followed S&S. I sell locally or e-bay during winter months.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

hojoe said:


> What's the point. I listed over 700 cars back in August and barely a nibble. You guys just wanna look not buy, unless they are practically given away.
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=420681
> hojoe



Problem is Joe .... most of the people that do the buying don't bother to look, they look elsewhere. There will always be 1,000 lookers to the 1 buyer. One needs lookers before anything can be sold. Go back to the old proven ways and things will change.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Panjo was the death of swap and sell,I haven't posted one thing since it started.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

hojoe said:


> What's the point. I listed over 700 cars back in August and barely a nibble. You guys just wanna look not buy, unless they are practically given away.
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=420681
> hojoe


THIS - was this way when I unloaded most of my ho stuff last time..


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

correct on PANJO

Only other suggest was to list the cars by chassis
ie

T-jet
mag
non mag
dash
aw
tyco etc.

make it easier to select what is wanted


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I am a selective buyer. Problem is I've been dropped on my head too many times so my imagination does not work well for me. I need pics or I do not bother going much further. I realize it is a ton of work getting pic but maybe there are pics and I am blind.

As far as SNS, since the last big meltdown here with bickering amongst members, my interest waning on slot cars, and life getting in the way, I just kind of drifted away. I rarely see guys I used to chat with here. Since all the drama here, I come here less often. 

I come here to get away from the drama in life, not hear (read) more of it. :dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Why is Panjo even still here?????

It did kill the selling on HT ?


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Indeed! Why??? My guess is $$$


----------

